# Is there a way to fix a mechanical light timer?



## GrowRebel (Dec 10, 2011)

My very old mechanical timer (two of them) died on me.  The timers in the stores now are absolute junk I've bought two different brands ... one from Target and one from Walgreens.  They are the kind where you lift up one of the pins to indicate the on and off times.  No one off switch like on the old ones, but "outlet" and "timer on".

The first one would leave the light on all the time no matter what you did.  The second time keeping part would not work ... it was a first alert timer.


I using the timers for my Christmas lights ... not for the plants ... I have the good timers for them.

I would like to see if I can fix my old timers.  They are the old Intermatic "supercop" mechanical timers.  They lasted a long time before they stopped working.

The only way I can get a good mechanical timer is to order it online, which is a shame, I should be able to get a friggin timer that works in a store.

So anyone out there ever fixed one of these?

Happy Holidays :hubba:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 10, 2011)

I can't help you with fixing your old ones but Lowes, Home Depot sell mechanical timers that work very well. That is where I got mine and it is a Tork. The only one I know of that might help is our member Growdude he is a whiz at those things:aok:


----------



## Growdude (Dec 11, 2011)

pcduck said:
			
		

> I can't help you with fixing your old ones but Lowes, Home Depot sell mechanical timers that work very well. That is where I got mine and it is a Tork. The only one I know of that might help is our member Growdude he is a whiz at those things:aok:


 
Thanks Duck but I dont think I can give advice how to fix them.
Im still using this http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9571

But Titan and CAP make one as well.


----------



## GrowRebel (Dec 11, 2011)

:ciao:Hello folks ... well sir ... I had two of those first alert timers, (two for $10) the first one didn't work, but the second one seem to be working ok.

I will take the first one back and get a replacement.  What ever happen to those good timers you could get at the brick and mortar where you had the two pins and an on off switch.  Now the only place I can find them is online:angrywife: :confused2:  


HAPPY HOLIDAYS!


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 11, 2011)

The problem is that all the stores carry anymore is $h!# made in china. Unfortunately with those old mechanical timers finding the parts to repair them is either impossible or too expensive.  The problem could be a bad electrical motor or wiring to it, or the gears that reduce the speed of the motor to match time with the timer wheel could be stripped either at the axle or teeth, or it could be the contacts have corroded enough that they aren't making contact. If it is the contacts then some fine emery cloth will clean off the corrosion and get them working again.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 11, 2011)

You are not running to many watts through the timer are you?


----------



## GrowRebel (Dec 14, 2011)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> The problem is that all the stores carry anymore is  $h!# made in china. Unfortunately with those old mechanical timers  finding the parts to repair them is either impossible or too expensive.   The problem could be a bad electrical motor or wiring to it, or the  gears that reduce the speed of the motor to match time with the timer  wheel could be stripped either at the axle or teeth, or it could be the  contacts have corroded enough that they aren't making contact. If it is  the contacts then some fine emery cloth will clean off the corrosion and  get them working again.


:ciao: I open one up and it looks like the gear that moves the timer isn't moving it.  Don't know if it is stripped or just plain stuck.  I'll do some more checking when I get a chance and let you know.
Did you know that the people who sell us that crap tell the manufacturers to make the product fail after a certain period of time so you have to buy another one. Just another arm of corporate greed.




			
				pcduck said:
			
		

> You are not running to many watts through the timer are you?


I don't think so ... I have six strings of lights running on the timer.  It has a rating of 1850W .  I doubt those Christmas light go that high.

I tried the second first alert timer and it worked fine ... so I took the defective one back and got a replacement ... it work fine too ... hopefully they will not fail right away.:angrywife:

Round 400 this post right here ... 

HAPPY HOLIDAYS!


----------



## pcduck (Dec 14, 2011)

cool beans GrowRebel

keep us posted


----------

